# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  Семена

## Амина

Мысли появились после прочтения статьи в "Домашнем ребенке" (он вапще часто заставляет меня думать))) Те семена что продаются в магазинах, вряд ли можно назвать экологически чистыми, правда? Какую информацию они в себе несут? И где гарантия, что они вообще не ГМО? А те, что собирают со своих огородов бабушки в деревнях - выход? Ведь считается, что культура таким образом вырождается и с какой-то переодичностью ее надо освежать. 
Что делать-то?

----------


## kiara

А если покупать специальные с пометкой БИО (это явно дороже, но ведь знаем, ради чего)? В Голландии есть линия таких семян, немецкие видела, у нас -на ярмарке у Старого Торга прошлой весной были российские (но не калужские).

----------


## Амина

А есть гарантия, что они действительно БИО? Что-то я последнее время ничему не верю...

----------


## lastochka

+1.тоже не верю ничему. 
немного офф: купили оливки, пришли домой, решили почитать состав. помимо самих оливок 8(!!!!) разных Е. муж вырвал из рук и выбросил в мусоропровод(даже не в ведро), чтобы соблазна не было)))куда катится мир??? дайте семян-буду растить. где купить био в Москве?

----------


## kiara

Обычно, на такие семена и/или продукцию обязаны быть Сертификаты и Паспорта, вот тут можно об этом подробно прочесть http://www.biodynamic.ru/ru/standards/
Чтобы не принимать все на веру, нужно просто знать, что искать - что должно быть у объекта с пометкой БИО и чтобы это было не просто пустой звук. К тому же, если это не какой-то ларечек с семенами, а солидная международная фирма, которая на весь мир известа тем, что имеет банк таких био-образцов и хранит их чистоту и свое доброе имя, спрашивается - зачем ей подсовывать суррогат?! Не логично.

----------


## Kusya

Марин, мои знакомые тоже серьезно подошли к этому вопросу и в результате купили семена во Всероссийском Институте Растениеводства им. Вавилова http://www.vir.nw.ru/

----------


## Kusya

хорошие проверенные семена
http://www.vniissok.ru/
http://www.prasemena.ru/

----------


## ArhAngel

С одной стороны - ГМО под запретом, но с другой - наши агрофирмы продают такие семена, что просто ужас - сортовое соответствие не соответствует очень часто (не буду тыкать пальцем в определенные фирмы), да и зачастую продают сорта, которых нет в Госреестре (а если их там нет, то все продажи незаконны).
БИО продукция - как мне рассказал бизнесмен один - в России в законодательстве нет никаких требований к понятию БИО! Т.е. любой человек может нашлепать красивую этикетку со словом БИО и это будет законно. В Европе есть кажется какие-то конкретные требования к био, но покупать втридорого непонятное европейское производство - а оно того стоит? может у бабушки на рынке поискать?
Вырождение семян, Амина - это где вы взяли такую информацию?

----------


## Kati

Девочки, может не туда пишу.. Отдам рассаду помидорок черри (из обычных магазинных семян, не "био") - низкорослые, "есть не просят" - у меня в прошлом году на даче своей жизнью росли на улице, можно и на подоконнике выращивать. Взошло много, а выкинуть жаль - живые они и весёлые. 
Может кому надо, а?

----------


## yakudza

А что уже рассада выросла?? Я только вчера посадила(( Эх, я, огородник))

Мне надо!! ))

----------


## ArhAngel

Помидоры, перец, баклажаны - уже неделю, как пора было сажать)

----------


## yakudza

а теперь уже поздно?
а что пора?
а огурцы когда?

книжку про огородничество заказала, жду)))))

----------


## ArhAngel

Тонкое это дело) Сажайте семена и не затягивайте, у меня тоже еще не все по помидорам высажено...
Некоторые умельцы помидоры семенами сразу в грунт сажают без рассады. А есть сорта, которые по 1-4 месяца всходят, но стандартные сроки - вот уже где-то неделю как пора высаживать.
Огурцы рано, еще рано, ждемс.
Литературу не покупайте дорогую, найдите у букинистов любое Овощеводство советских годов - все просто я понятно расписано, а по пряным травкам уже в интернете можно добрать инфы.

----------


## Амина

Кать, я ж те говорю - приезжай в гости) Научим, расскажем) Точнее, не я, а мама и тетушки))

----------


## yakudza

блин, точно, весна ж уже))

а у вас по курам эксперты есть? я в четверг кур покупаю))))

----------


## Амина

Есть) если поднапрячься, по всему и вся есть)

----------

